# configure networking after instal[STILL NOT SOLVED GAH HELP]

## whiskers

i did a stage3 install and i didnt configure any networking during the install. (i basically skipped it all with the default options)

how can i configure my wireless network card now? im not sure if the card was detected (my ethernet card eth0 that i dont use was detected but in not sure if the wireless one was) how can i tell if the wireless card is detected and supported and then how can i get it to work? this networking stuff is confusing to me so as many details as possible is greatly appreciated.

thanksLast edited by whiskers on Wed Aug 17, 2005 12:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheRAt

You may like to look at this from the Gentoo-Wiki and this from the Gentoo Handbook.

What type of network card do you have?

Use lspci if you are unsure, adn post the output here.

----------

## whiskers

 *TheRAt wrote:*   

> You may like to look at this from the Gentoo-Wiki and this from the Gentoo Handbook.
> 
> What type of network card do you have?
> 
> Use lspci if you are unsure, adn post the output here.

 

output from lspci:

```
0000:03:03.0 Network controller : Intel corp PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter (rev 05)
```

----------

## whiskers

(sorry i forgot to ask in previous post)

is the wireless card always ath0 or can it be eth0 or something else.

how can i tell if my wireless card is ath0 or eth0 or something?

also, in the gentoohandbook about wireless it tells me to put key_ESSID1="s:mywepkey enc open" do i replace ESSID 1 with my SSID?

and does the wireless-tools support 128bit encryption?

thanks

----------

## whiskers

(bump  :Razz: )

can anyone help?

----------

## vaguy02

I've played with that myself, you have to emerge the package um.....(tries to remember) I think it is ipw2200....Someone will correct me if I'm wrong on this. Then you have to use iwconfig to mess around with the settings.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *whiskers wrote:*   

> is the wireless card always ath0 or can it be eth0 or something else.
> 
> how can i tell if my wireless card is ath0 or eth0 or something?

 

run iwconfig

 *whiskers wrote:*   

> also, in the gentoohandbook about wireless it tells me to put key_ESSID1="s:mywepkey enc open" do i replace ESSID 1 with my SSID?

 

yes

 *whiskers wrote:*   

> and does the wireless-tools support 128bit encryption?

 

yes

----------

## whiskers

when i run iwconfig it outputs this:

```
lo           no wireless extentions
```

do i have to install drivers for the wireless card?Last edited by whiskers on Wed Aug 10, 2005 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

Have you emerged ipw2200? Is the ipw2200 module loaded? Check with lsmod. If not run

```
modprobe ipw2200
```

and run iwconfig again.

----------

## whiskers

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Have you emerged ipw2200? Is the ipw2200 module loaded? Check with lsmod. If not run
> 
> ```
> modprobe ipw2200
> ```
> ...

 

when i run 

```
emerge ipw2200
```

 it tries to get it from the web, which inst working. how else do i get it

----------

## dgaffuri

 *whiskers wrote:*   

> when i run 
> 
> ```
> emerge ipw2200
> ```
> ...

 

Stupid question (mine) and good answer (yours). Of course if you can use another connection it would be simpler, but I don't think so.

I'm not pretty sure, but I think that it's enough to put packages in /usr/portage/distfiles. You may download them from any Gentoo mirror (of course you have to use Windows or another box).

http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/

Here's what's in my tree.

```
-rw-rw-r--  1 root portage 130026 Feb  8  2005 /usr/portage/distfiles/ipw2200-1.0.1.tgz

-rw-rw-r--  1 root portage 134799 Apr  8 23:38 /usr/portage/distfiles/ipw2200-1.0.3.tgz

-rw-rw-r--  1 root portage 179280 Dec 23  2004 /usr/portage/distfiles/ipw2200-fw-2.2.tgz
```

I don't know if 1.0.1 is needed or it's just and old version.

Hope this may help you.

----------

## whiskers

[/code] *dgaffuri wrote:*   

>  *whiskers wrote:*   when i run 
> 
> ```
> emerge ipw2200
> ```
> ...

 

this helped a looooottttt. thanks. but. more problems. bleh.

gentoo emerges the firmware fine but when it gets to the ipw2200-1.0.1 it says this 

```
* ipw2200-1.0.1 requires support for Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm (CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC).

* ipw2200-1.0.1 requires support for ARC4 cipher algorithm (CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4).

* Please check to make sure these options are set correctly

* Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging 

* this package again.
```

anyone know what i do now?

----------

## dgaffuri

You've to build some crypto option into the kernel. Besides the Michael MIC one, if I remember well. This is my menuconfig screenshot for crypto options.

```
  Linux Kernel v2.6.12-gentoo-r6 Configuration

          [*] Cryptographic API

          [*]   HMAC support

          < >   Null algorithms

          < >   MD4 digest algorithm

          <M>   MD5 digest algorithm

          <M>   SHA1 digest algorithm

          <M>   SHA256 digest algorithm

          <M>   SHA384 and SHA512 digest algorithms

          < >   Whirlpool digest algorithms

          < >   Tiger digest algorithms

          <M>   DES and Triple DES EDE cipher algorithms

          <M>   Blowfish cipher algorithm

          <M>   Twofish cipher algorithm

          < >   Serpent cipher algorithm

          <M>   AES cipher algorithms (i586)

          < >   CAST5 (CAST-128) cipher algorithm

          < >   CAST6 (CAST-256) cipher algorithm

          < >   TEA and XTEA cipher algorithms

          <M>   ARC4 cipher algorithm

          < >   Khazad cipher algorithm

          < >   Anubis cipher algorithm

          <M>   Deflate compression algorithm

          <M>   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

          < >   CRC32c CRC algorithm

          < >   Testing module

              Hardware crypto devices  --->

```

Last edited by dgaffuri on Sun Aug 14, 2005 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## whiskers

k ive recompiled the kernel with the crypto options mentioned by emerge wehn i tried to install ipw2200.

the install went fine, but now when i restart it says some errors about different types of crypto stuff, takes forever to bring up eth0 via dhcp and says netmount was not loaded becasue there were problems starting services...... soo many problems.

im stumped

----------

## dgaffuri

 *whiskers wrote:*   

> k ive recompiled the kernel with the crypto options mentioned by emerge wehn i tried to install ipw2200.
> 
> the install went fine, but now when i restart it says some errors about different types of crypto stuff, takes forever to bring up eth0 via dhcp and says netmount was not loaded becasue there were problems starting services...... soo many problems.
> 
> im stumped

 

Well netmount doesn't start because of eth0 failure to get an address, and probably dhcp fails because ipw2200 doesn't work, caused by the errors in crypto stuff. So it may be only one problem. You should post the exact errors you get with crypto modules, or will be difficult to help you.

----------

## whiskers

the exact error was like this:

```
(some boot stuff not related)

* Failed to load ieee80211_crypt_wep...

* Failed to load ieee89211_crypt_ccmp...

* Failed to load ieee80211_crypt_ttpk

(some more boot stuff not related)

* Bringing eth0 up via DHCP

* Error: Problem starting needed services

   "netmount" was not started...

(more boot stuff not related)
```

----------

## dgaffuri

You'll probably have some more meaningful error message if you look at dmesg output.

----------

## whiskers

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> You'll probably have some more meaningful error message if you look at dmesg output.

 

dmesg network card related output looked like this

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorythm 'NULL'

ipw2200: unknown symbol request_firmware

ieee80211_crypt_wep: Unknown Symbol crypto_alloc_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_wep: Unknown Symbol crytpo_free_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown Symbol crypto_alloc_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown Symbol crytpo_free_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown Symbol crypto_alloc_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown Symbol crytpo_free_tfm

```

----------

## whiskers

bump....

doesnt anyone know something?

----------

## jmroach

this may be a stupid suggestion, but i am having the same problems with the aforementioned wifi card and i was following the ipw2200 stuff.  when i built the crypto in to the kernel i forgot to recompile it (make && make modules_install) and i got the same error messages.  i'm sure you remembered to do it, but it never hurts to ask.

god knows i make a ton of dumb mistakes!

----------

## whiskers

 *jmroach wrote:*   

> this may be a stupid suggestion, but i am having the same problems with the aforementioned wifi card and i was following the ipw2200 stuff.  when i built the crypto in to the kernel i forgot to recompile it (make && make modules_install) and i got the same error messages.  i'm sure you remembered to do it, but it never hurts to ask.
> 
> god knows i make a ton of dumb mistakes!

 

well i remembered to recompile the kernel, but we may be on to something here (i think thers something... i can feel it... sorta...). and since this problem seems unsolvable (roughly 28 views to 1 post)we might as well try. i just cant think of the problem here right off the bat. it makes sense that the kernel or something is not loaded that may cause this problem. im not sure what though...... anyone?

----------

## xbmodder

post the output of:

```

zcat /proc/config.gz

```

post the output of dmesg after loading modules. try updating the kernel and relinking /usr/src/linux and re-emerging ipw2200

----------

## whiskers

 *xbmodder wrote:*   

> post the output of:
> 
> ```
> 
> zcat /proc/config.gz
> ...

 

what do you mean by updating the kernel? recomileing..downloading...? just clearing cause i dont have web access and i dont know how to download it and update it (if thats what you meant)

----------

## xbmodder

well post that stuff and post a "uname -a"

----------

## whiskers

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz

zcat: /proc/config.gz unknown directory

# dmesg

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorythm 'NULL'

ipw2200: unknown symbol request_firmware

ipw2200: unknown symbol release_firmware

ieee80211_crypt_wep: Unknown Symbol crypto_alloc_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_wep: Unknown Symbol crytpo_free_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown Symbol crypto_alloc_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown Symbol crytpo_free_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown Symbol crypto_alloc_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown Symbol crytpo_free_tfm 

# uname -a

-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP (date and time) i686 Intel Pentium M processor 1.73Ghz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

just a tidbit: when i boot into windows, the little "wifi" led indicator comes on. when i boot linux, this little light never comes on. does this mean anything, like that linux doesnt boot the network card, or does ipw2200 take care of that?

----------

## whiskers

bump...

sorry just cant seem to get help on this... tried several forums no one knows... did a few google searches .. nothing helpful...

----------

## RoadRunn

The symbols crypto_alloc_tfm and crypto_free_tfm are part of the Crypto API (/usr/src/linux/crypto/api.c:120).

Since 'zcat /proc/config.gz` resolted in file not found, can you instead post the results of

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config
```

It almost sounds like you don't have the Cryptographic API enabled. 

Finally, your `uname -a` shows you are still running gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r3. We are now at gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r9. As soon as you can get network connection back on this machine you might add that to your "to do" list.

----------

